# Which Border Firewall do you use?



## humbletech99 (Nov 10, 2006)

I am comparing firewalls. We currently use smoothwall but I am not that impressed with it. I wonder if an appliance solution would be better and would like to get some feedback from my fellow techies...

What firewall do you use and why?

If I implement another smoothwall then I have to buy a new machine for it by which time I may as well just buy an appliance. I wouldn't mind seeing the back of smoothwall, but if I am to consider another solution it must interoperate with smoothwall in order keep vpns between sites etc...


All feedback welcome.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Comodo


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Secure Computing Sidewinder G2. It's the only appliance firewall that has never been cracked (so far).

Courtney sends....


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

That seems to be about a $36,000 solution.
Link


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No hacker can find someone that has the Secure Computing Sidewinder G2.so that is why it has not been cracked yet.

Zone Alarm is a great firewall and your save almost $36,000.00 too.


----------

